# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  After removing spyware you lose your Internet connection

## Bratez

If you have suddenly lost your Internet connection after removing spyware (such as NewDotNet) the following steps will help restore your connection. This works for Windows 9x/NT/2000/XP.


1) Download *WinsockFix.exe* from http://www.winsockfix.nl.
2) Run *WinsockFix.exe*.
3) Click the *Fix* button.


This program will clean up your TCP/IP connection and rebuild the database. After the program is complete, *reboot* and your problems should be resolved.

----------

